# New build: Siggery 7-string, INSANE koa content!!!



## ikarus (May 20, 2012)

This will be my first custom 7-string. I choosed Siggery because I think his work is awesome and I will also get 6-string from him. Check out my other build thread. 

So here are the specs for the 7-string:

Hersey 7 koa

bolt on neck

25,5 scale
24 jumbo frets 

koa top
black limba body
one piece rosewood neck
rosewood fretboard (no inlays, side dots only)
rosewood headstock veneer
ivoroid (white) binding on body, fretboard and headstock
rosewood truss rod cover
rosewood cavity cover
oil finish

sperzel locking tuner
Schaller security locks
Bareknuckle Aftermath set (camo cover)
Hipshot 7 bridge
3-way toggle, 1 volume, 2-way mini switch for coil splitting
Harware colour black



At first I wanted a cocobolo top. Unfortunetly I was not able to find a piece, with the look that i had imagined. 
So I made my mind and decided to search a nice koa top. I bought a "5a master grade" top and I am totally happy with it.


----------



## hairychris (May 21, 2012)

I *love* Koa. That will really pop when it's finished.... Yumyumyum!


----------



## ikarus (May 28, 2012)

hairychris said:


> I *love* Koa. That will really pop when it's finished.... Yumyumyum!



Yeah, hopefully it will pop well. I will upload some pics of the headstock piece with some water on it.


----------



## Ayo7e (May 28, 2012)

That sounds epic! I cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Munch (May 28, 2012)

Dang, that looks nice.


----------



## ikarus (Jun 6, 2012)

So here is the headstock piece (I'm not going to use that) with some water on it. I can't even imagine how the flame of the top will pop.


----------



## spilla (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn thats tasty...


----------



## Underworld (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy dogshit batman...


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 7, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhh yeah.

This is gonna be sweet.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 12, 2012)

ssweeet!


----------



## ikarus (Jul 9, 2012)

Marty just sent me some pics of the the black limba body. Here we go:


----------



## mphsc (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice figuring & progress shots. What made you choose a Rosewood neck? I was headed that direction & decided on Wenge/Flame Maple instead.


----------



## ikarus (Jul 9, 2012)

I always liked the look, playability and sound of a rosewood neck, but till now I don't have a guitar with a rw neck. So I decided to with one on this build...

Why did you decide against rw and choosed wenge/maple?


----------



## Ayo7e (Jul 9, 2012)

That body is sexy as hell. 


(Marty! send me moar progress pics now!)


----------



## mphsc (Jul 9, 2012)

ikarus said:


> I always liked the look, playability and sound of a rosewood neck, but till now I don't have a guitar with a rw neck. So I decided to with one on this build...
> 
> Why did you decide against rw and choosed wenge/maple?



I was worried the Rosewood would be a bit too dark with the other wood choices and I've always wanted a Wenge neck & I'm not sure if I'm going Wenge or Ziricote fret board. Think I'm going Rosewood & Quilt Maple for my next custom, down the road of course.

Can't wait to see this one finished.


----------



## ikarus (Jul 11, 2012)

and the pic flow continues:


----------



## mphsc (Jul 11, 2012)

you're going to be flaming. was the body "chamber" before the top was put on, or what's that pic all about?


----------



## ikarus (Jul 11, 2012)

I think he uses the chamber template to cut out the contour of the body. The guitar has no chambering at all.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 11, 2012)

whoops.


----------



## F0rte (Jul 11, 2012)

ikarus said:


> I think he uses the chamber template to cut out the contour of the body. The guitar has no chambering at all.



I KNEW I should have chosen Flamed Koa for my top wood on my guitar from him:/
DRAT!
Absolutely INSANE top.
Looking forward to seeing it done!


----------



## Ribboz (Jul 12, 2012)

Gold Hardware would also look great. Just throwin it out there  

Lookin good so far


----------



## mphsc (Jul 12, 2012)

Ribboz said:


> Gold Hardware would also look great. Just throwin it out there



Rare instance when I agree. +1 for gold.


----------



## arcadia fades (Jul 14, 2012)

looks awesome so far man, how much are you paying for this fine instrument? (if you dont mind me asking of course)


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 19, 2012)

As a rule ask for custom prices in private. Avoids the luthiers having to deal with "but soandso in topic xxxxxx on SSO said it was much cheaper and you could make me a goldplated blackmachine for 100£".


----------



## Vicious7 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sooooooooo pretty, so so so pretty. I'm jealous man!

As a side note, I've got a gold plated Blackmachine and it only cost me $75......


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 22, 2012)

This is going to be fucking insane. Thoroughly stoked to see this. I was going to sit out on some Black Limba I found in Canada (hard to find it here) as I just bought wood for like 5 more guitars, but damn. I need that shit in my life. And that flamed Koa is super pricey but so worth it.


----------



## ikarus (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## mphsc (Jul 31, 2012)

nothing more refreshing than progress.


----------



## ikarus (Jul 31, 2012)

mphsc said:


> nothing more refreshing than progress.


----------



## ikarus (Aug 7, 2012)

update:


----------



## Ayo7e (Aug 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see the finish on that top! 

Marty told me that mine is almost finished, I hope I get some pics soon.


----------



## mphsc (Aug 7, 2012)

like the marbleizing in that body. All this binding is making me think about it more.


----------



## ikarus (Sep 27, 2012)

little update on the build: I decided to change the specs from a rosewood fretboard to a macassar ebony board. I think that the orange/red colour of the koa body will look very nice with the streaky brown/black of the mac ebony board. 

Headstock veneer and trussrod cover will be also made of mac ebony.

here are some pics of the board. I will send it to Marty tomorrow


----------



## mphsc (Sep 27, 2012)

looking rich.


----------



## Birdman (Sep 27, 2012)

looks so great !!!


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 27, 2012)

This wood causes wood.


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 27, 2012)

I just realized that I'm getting pretty much the exact same thing from Marty in a while 

Man, I've been GASing for a BM-style Koa-topped 7 string for too long!

Our only difference, looking at your spec list, is I'm gonna be getting a mahognay body and a 3 piece rosewood neck haha!


----------



## animalwithin (Sep 27, 2012)

I want pics of my build!!!!! Lol, very sexy looking guitar man, nice to see its coming together!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## ikarus (Sep 27, 2012)

animalwithin said:


> I want pics of my build!!!!! Lol, very sexy looking guitar man, nice to see its coming together!



How long are you in? I'm in since february. but no problem at all, since I am a little spec changer. haha


----------



## Ayo7e (Sep 27, 2012)

ikarus said:


> How long are you in? I'm in since february. but no problem at all, since I am a little spec changer. haha




Same here...


It will look awesome with that fb.


----------



## animalwithin (Sep 27, 2012)

ikarus said:


> How long are you in? I'm in since february. but no problem at all, since I am a little spec changer. haha


 
Two months haha, perhaps I should be more patient. No spec changes, 6-strings, no exotic woods. Its a unique V shape though which Marty said he's never done but I cant shake the feeling like he hasn't even started yet.


----------



## MikeSap (Sep 27, 2012)

MY GOD! so beautiful man! can't wait to see pics of the final product!!!


----------



## F0rte (Apr 16, 2013)

More info on this build?


----------



## ikarus (Apr 16, 2013)

LolWotGuitar said:


> More info on this build?



What do you want to know?

edit: you mean from Marty? i will hopefully get some updates soon.


----------



## callankirk (Apr 16, 2013)

This is making me seriously consider getting some black limba for my next build. I don't even have words for that Koa though. Soooooo nice.


----------



## Walterson (Apr 17, 2013)

ikarus said:


>



Anyone noticed the gap between the first left rosewood piece and the first ebony piece? It's just behind the clamp in the front.... It will hide under the fretboard but thats not "best practise"...


----------



## Suitable (Apr 17, 2013)

Maybe carbon rod might be going there? See what you mean though.


----------



## Minoin (Apr 17, 2013)

It still needs shaping/sanding, so I wouldn't be to worry about it. This is just the glueing-stage, what you see is not the exact surface the fretboard is glued to, right?


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Apr 17, 2013)

That koa is stupid awesome. Almost looks like roasted curly maple. Nom.


----------



## Walterson (Apr 18, 2013)

Minoin said:


> It still needs shaping/sanding, so I wouldn't be to worry about it. This is just the glueing-stage, what you see is not the exact surface the fretboard is glued to, right?



You can not put the neck blank on a planer again once the headstock extensions are glued.... so it seems to be the final glueing surface.


----------



## Vicious7 (Apr 18, 2013)

I may be biased since I've a Siggery build, but I figure Marty probably knows what he's doing....

That said, maybe that can be filled in? Or yet, if it's the fretboard glue surface...it'll be glued over anyway....


----------



## Minoin (Apr 18, 2013)

Walterson said:


> You can not put the neck blank on a planer again once the headstock extensions are glued.... so it seems to be the final glueing surface.



Ahh, thanks for clarifying! I thought nothing was written in stone as long as you have excessive wood.


----------



## F0rte (May 27, 2013)

Updates?
Really want to see this....


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 28, 2013)

Walterson said:


> You can not put the neck blank on a planer again once the headstock extensions are glued.... so it seems to be the final glueing surface.


Could still plane it by hand though.


----------



## quoenusz (May 29, 2013)

It's already planed down, you can see the planer marks on the wood.


----------



## ikarus (Aug 12, 2013)

For those of you who are wondering what happened to this build: 

Unfortunately I have bad news. A split has occured in the black limba. It is not repairable and the project is canceled. I got a full refund from Marty, but I am dissapointed though. 

I bought the neck from Marty and will get a new body from another luthier. Keep your eyes open for a new Rusti build thread soon.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 12, 2013)

NNOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

This was looking up to be insane. Is the Koa top useless now?


----------



## Watty (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, worst comes to worst, can't you "cut" off the top and part of the limba and have the limba be a layer in the new body?


----------



## ikarus (Aug 12, 2013)

Marty seperated the body from the top but unfortunetly a little crack appeared. With some luck it could be fixed. Then he sent it to me (about 1 month ago) but it never arrived.


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Aug 13, 2013)

It sucks with stuff like that - but wood will be wood and accidents will happen. I hope you'll get an awesome guitar in the end anyway mate!


----------

